# Verzeichnis per Script viele Benutzer hinzufügen



## cheeZy (23. Juli 2008)

Hi, sry, bin net sicher, ob ich heir richtig bin, falls nicht, bitte verschieben, danke!

Zum Problem:
Im Active Directory wurde eine neue Gruppe angelegt. Dieser Gruppe müssen nun über 200 bestehende User hinzugefügt werden. Dies würde ich gern über ein Script oder sonst wie lösen. Wie würdet ihr an diese Sache rangehen, bin für alle Lösungen offen.

Danke schonmal!

lg
Carsten


----------



## cheeZy (23. Juli 2008)

Okay, ich hab mich vllt etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, die Benutzer brauchen eine Ordnerfreigabe, sie sollen nciht in den Ordner verschieben werden


----------

